# one down two to go



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Last night I took a friend and his son out for his first Deer hunt. We got to where we wanted to be and after just a few minutes found a small 4 point that he missed at 100 yrds. 
We went to another spot and found a herd of about 30 or more deer, most where does and a few smaller bucks but there where at least 2 nice 3 points and a BIG 4, we made a stalk and got within 153 yrds after making a quick plan I sent them north of the deer while I went south behind the deer. 
After a half hour I was in position and stood up. the deer booked half went the wrong way but I could see the big 4 still looking at me. And half where headed towards my buddy and his son. BOOM I look up to see the 3 point staggering and run another 70 yrds then lay down. At that point the big 4 ran right past my buddy's spot. I walk up and after a few congratulations to Austin I ask why they didn't wait for the big 4 He said "I thought he left with the other herd." Anyway we make are way to the deer in my haste I forget to ask if they reloaded. Just as we get 20 yrds from his buck it jumps and runs another 100 yrds and lay's down in the thick brush. 
We hurried and reloaded and went after him. He jumped out and he missed. This time the deer ran to the river bottom and lay down. So we decided it was to dark to go after him again. So my buddy is going after him now and from what I hear he got him He was dead as could be this morning.

well here they are finally my friend found him in the bottoms in a pasture where the creek comes in. the deer was gut shot so moved along way down hill before deciding to rest. the only good thing we had going for us is he stayed in the creek bottom so my friend found a drop of blood once in a while told him to keep going down hill. 
he was so stiff Ed was able to pose the deer for a photo shoot. 








not a bad first buck 
























Auston and his Deer








proud Dad

















stay tooned for part 2 my boys will be here at noon [-o< :thumb


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

its good that you found the deer, but proud dad should spend some time with the boy in learning some shooting skills.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Congrats on his first deer. His antlers look kinda whitetailish the way the main beam sort of curls around in front and the others come off of it. Lucky kid, he was hit pretty far back :shock:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Kinda a cool looking buck. Looks like he would have been a heavy-horned buck one day, but nice job in bagging him.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Congrats on his first deer. His antlers look kinda whitetailish the way the main beam sort of curls around in front and the others come off of it. Lucky kid, he was hit pretty far back :shock:


I thought the same thing about the horns. 
Could this be some kind of mixed breed?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> its good that you found the deer, but proud dad should spend some time with the boy in learning some shooting skills.


Geez sagebrush, You were really on one yesterday. You trying to quit smoking or something? _(O)_


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats, thanks for sharing!


Poo Pie said:


> His antlers look kinda whitetailish the way the main beam sort of curls around in front and the others come off of it.


 That is what I was thinking!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Congrats! Great story, great first buck and great experience. I notice that the front main brance is the only one that branches again so it would naturally be a little heavier making it look more like a mail tine of a whitetail. But I agree that it looks quite "whitetailish". Did this happen to be in northern Utah? I have heard that quite a few whitetails migrate down from Idaho and they do interbreed.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> its good that you found the deer, but proud dad should spend some time with the boy in learning some shooting skills.


Maybe the little guy got "buck fever". But given your professional experience and all, maybe you forgot what it's like to shoot at your first deer.


----------



## huntingfool (Sep 29, 2008)

That is awesome, first hunt and first kill it does not matter where he shot it , It is awesome congratulations


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations, and I think it was a good lesson for the boy. Stay with it till you find it if it is a bad hit.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> its good that you found the deer, but proud dad should spend some time with the boy in learning some shooting skills.


well lets look 140 yards 14 year olds first buck and hunt, and open sights. looks like some pretty big issues for anyone to overcome at that age. maybe we should get someone to tell us how your first turned out.


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

Good job, and to the guys bagging on his shooting "POUND SALT"! He's proud of his boy, and puts a photo up to share and there's got to be somebody with a big enough set to pick it apart and tell how the "PRO's" would have done it. If you don't get alittle excited when shooting an animal, I don't know why you do it? Well done dad, and keep them kids involved and interested. This is why I don't post pictures or tell stories on any forum.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cold track. Don't be affraid to post pics, or reports. The majority of us love to hear them and see the pics to go along with them. Just tell the critics to go to hell if they don't like them. I do it all the time.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice buck. I remember my first buck. Fortunately the buck stood still long enough for me to calm myself enough so I could see straight. Let the kid and dad have their moment.


----------

